# Liste mit aktuellen PCGames-Artikel zum Thema Hardware: Wissen und Kaufberatung



## AntonioFunes (20. Januar 2015)

*[Updated 11.12.2015] Aktuelle PCGames-Artikel zum Thema PC-Konfigurationen, Hardware-Wissen und Kaufberatung*

Hallo liebe PCGames-Gemeinde,

ich schreibe als freier Autor mittlerweile schon über vier Jahre für jedes Wochenende einen Artikel bzw. ein Special meistens zum Thema Hardware: Wissenswertes, Kauftipps, Marktübersichten und so weiter. Auch manche Softwarethemen habe ich bereits behandelt. Die Artikel werden dann von der Online-Redaktion noch geprüft, evlt. ergänzt und freigeschaltet. 

Da die Suchfunktion auf pcgames.de nicht immer alle Artikel findet beziehungsweise sie eher weiter hinten platziert, weil zum Beispiel einige Kurz-News mit dem Suchwort aktueller sind, möchte ich an dieser Stelle alle wichtigen und aktuellen Hardware-Specials der jeweils letzten etwa 12 Monate verlinken - die Liste seht ihr dann im 2. Posting. Ich werde die Liste ständig ergänzen bzw. bearbeiten und Specials zu Themen, zu denen es inzwischen ein aktuelleres neues Special gibt, auch löschen - daher kann es vorkommen dass in manchen der gelisteten Monate weniger als vier Artikel verzeichnet sind.

Da hier im Forum vor allem auch nach PC-Zusammenstellungen und Grafikkarten gefragt wird, habe ich den jeweils aktuellsten Thread zu diesem Thema stets noch zusätzlich als ersten Link in der Liste stehen.

*
Dieser Thread dient nur der Info -* Kommentare zu einzelnen Artikeln bitte in die Kommentarfunktion des jeweiligen Artikels schreiben. Was ihr hier aber gerne, am besten als Antwort auf dieses Startposting schreiben könnt, wären Wünsche für Hardware-Specials oder wenn ihr vielleicht eines der "alten" Themen mal wieder neu aufgelegt haben möchtet, was durch neue Produkte auf dem Markt ohnehin regelmäßig geschieht. 

Viel Spaß beim Lesen! 
Antonio


----------



## AntonioFunes (20. Januar 2015)

Die zwei wohl wichtigstens Artikel zu Beginn: 

aktueller *PC-Zusammenstellungs*-Artikel http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...d-sechs-Beispiel-PCs-zum-Selberbauen-1215794/ vom *18.12.2016 * und als Vergleich noch der vorherige Thread (ebenfalls noch mit viel Aussagekraft) http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...attlefield-1-Neu-PC-ab-500-Kauftipps-1207088/vom September 2016
aktueller *Grafikkarten-Kaufberatungsthreaad **[url]http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Thema-130320/Specials/Grafikkarten-Kaufberatung-Power-fuer-Battlefield-1-titanfall-2-und-Co-dishonored-civilization-GTX-1050-1210878/*[/URL]    vom 23.10.2016 (GTX 1050 / 1050 Ti fehlt, wird aber in einem November-Special behandelt)



Weitere Artikel nach Datum sortiert (neuester zuerst):

Dezember 2016
*PC-Zusammenstellungen* ab 500 Euro http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...d-sechs-Beispiel-PCs-zum-Selberbauen-1215794/
*Geschenketipps *aus dem Hardwarebereich Teil 2 http://www.pcgames.de/Weihnachten-T...ihnachtspraesente-von-5-bis-200-Euro-1215301/
*Geschenketipps *aus dem Hardwarebereich Teil 1 http://www.pcgames.de/Weihnachten-Thema-233867/Specials/Geschenkideen-Teil1-Weihnachtspraesente-aus-dem-Hardwarebereich-ab-200-Euro-1214706/

November 2016
*Spieletuning *per Grafikoptionen, Begrifferklärung sowie Grafikkarte überwachen und tunen http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...afikoptionen-Grafikkarte-ueberwachen-1214119/
*Lautsprecher *und *Soundkarten *http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...cht-zu-Soundkarten-und-Lautsprechern-1213552/
*4K Gaming *- PC, PS 4 Pro und mehr http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...tung-spiele-in-uhd-playstation-4-pro-1212925/
*Grafikkartencheck: Nvidia GTX 1050 und 1050 Ti* http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...der-Lupe-Mehr-als-nur-Einstiegspower-1212324/

Oktober 2016
*Heimkino*: Surroundound, AV-Receiver, TVs und Beamer http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...undsound-Receiver-LCD-TVs-und-Beamer-1211564/
*Grafikkarten*-Kaufberatung http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...-Co-dishonored-civilization-GTX-1050-1210878/
*Gaming-Monitore* http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...Kauf-Marktuebersicht-mit-49-Modellen-1210145/
*Gaming-Tastaturen* (Rubberdome und mechanisch) http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...-So-findet-ihr-das-passende-Keyboard-1209640/
*Netzteile *und Stromeffienz http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...pps-zu-Netzteilen-und-Stromeffizienz-1208994/

September 2016
*Gaming-Notebooks* http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...icht-Lohnen-sich-Laptops-zum-Spielen-1208492/
Tipps rund um *Windows 10* http://www.pcgames.de/Windows-Softw...dows-10-die-viele-noch-nicht-kannten-1207670/
*PC-Zusammenstellungen* http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...attlefield-1-Neu-PC-ab-500-Kauftipps-1207088/
*Grafikkartencheck: AMD RX 460* http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...-allgemeine-Grafikkartenkaufberatung-1206173/

August 2016
Alles Rund um *SSDs *http://www.pcgames.de/SSD-Hardware-...s-und-grosse-Marktuebersicht-zu-SSDs-1205579/
*Grafikkartencheck: AMD RX 470* http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...eistung-in-der-Klasse-unter-250-Euro-1204939/
*Gehäuse*: Tipps zum Kauf und Marktübersicht http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...aeusen-mit-Tipps-und-Marktuebersicht-1204191/
*Aufrüstungsratgeber *http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...ufruesten-Grafikkarten-CPU-Mainboard-1203591/

Juli 2016
*Grafikkartencheck: Nvidia GTX 1060* http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...uswertung-und-technische-Betrachtung-1202905/
*Mainboard*-Kaufberatung http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...ards-Tipps-Marktuebersicht-Intel-AMD-1201534/
*Grafikkartencheck: AMD RX 480* http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...ungsanalyse-Technik-und-mehr-Polaris-1200698/
Tipss zur *PC-Kühlung* mit CPU-Kühler-Kauftipps http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Thema-130320/Specials/PC-kuehlen-1200019/

Juni 2016
Hardwareneuheiten der *Spielemesse E3* http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...heiten-der-Spielemesse-im-Ueberblick-1198078/
*Grafikkartencheck: Nvidia GTX 1070* http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...e-neue-Oberklasse-in-der-Testanalyse-1197120/
*Grafikkartencheck: Nvidia GTX 1080* http://www.pcgames.de/Pascal-Codena...nordnung-des-neuen-High-End-Knallers-1196249/

April und Mai 2016
*Headsets und Gamepads* http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...inen-Kauftipps-und-Marktuebersichten-1193689/
*Mäuse und Tastaturen* http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Thema-130320/Specials/So-spielen-die-Profis-allgemeine-Kauftipps-zu-Maeusen-und-Tastaturen-inklusive-Kaufempfehlungen-1192958/
*Mainboards *für AMD und Intel http://www.pcgames.de/Mainboard-Har...ufberatung-Marktuebersicht-Intel-AMD-1192267/
*CPU-Kaufberatung* http://www.pcgames.de/CPU-Hardware-...ung-CPU-Intel-Xeon-Core-i5-i7-AMD-FX-1190792/

März 2016
Virtual Reality: *VR-Brillen* http://www.pcgames.de/Virtual-Reali...ls/Virtual-Reality-VR-Brillen-Spiele-1189835/
*Cebit 2016 *http://www.pcgames.de/Cebit-Event-239325/Specials/Cebit-2016-Hardware-Neuheiten-und-Trends-1189465/
*Wasserkühlung *selber zusammenstellen: Tipps und Kosten http://www.pcgames.de/Wasserkuehlun...n-Komponenten-Praxistipps-und-Kosten-1188309/
*Stromkosten *Gaming-PCs http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...rktuiebersicht-effizienter-Netzteile-1187684/

Februar 2016
*PC-Hardware für VR* http://www.pcgames.de/Virtual-Reali...-Tipps-Beispiel-HTC-Vive-Oculus-Rift-1187244/
Praxistest *Sharkoon BW9000-W* und Übersicht weitere *Gehäuse *http://www.pcgames.de/Gehaeuse-Hard...-Marktuebersicht-mit-50-PC-Gehaeusen-1186388/
*PC sauber machen *und Windows *bereinigen *Teil 2 http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...rt-ihr-Windows-und-saeubert-euren-PC-1185820/
*PC sauber machen *und Windows *bereinigen *Teil 1 http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...rsputz-fuer-den-PC-Hardware-saeubern-1184948/

Januar 2016
*Ausblick auf 2016* http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...ssoren-Grafikkarten-Intel-AMD-Nvidia-1183818/
Hardwareneuheiten der *CES 2016* http://www.pcgames.de/CES-Consumer-...t-123240/Specials/Hardware-Neuheiten-1183179/
*VR 2016:* Erwartungen zu VR http://www.pcgames.de/Virtual-Reali...ity-2016-Oculus-Rift-HTC-Vive-und-Co-1182455/
Jahresrückblick 2015 und satirische Vorschau 2016 http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...ardware-satirische-Vorschau-auf-2016-1181964/

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dezember 2016
*AMD R9 380X* - was leistet sie? AMD R9 380X - eine preisgünstige Alternative in der Mittelklasse?

November 2015
Mini-PC / *Steam-Machine* selber bauen Mini-PCs im Selbstbau: die individuelle Steam-Machine*
Steam-Machines* und -Hardware Steam Hardware: Steam Machines und Peripherie - Technik, Leistung, Verfügbarkeit*
Gaming-Laptops* - Tipps und Marktübersicht Mobiles Gaming: Kauftipps und Marktübersicht zu Notebooks

...

September 2015
Analyse der Nvidia *GTX 950* Release der Nvidia GTX 950 - ein lohnenswerter Kauf in der Klasse bis 200 Euro?
Tools und Treiber für *Grafikkarten *Software für Grafikkarten unter Windows 10: Tools, Treiber und Überwachung
Neuinstallation / Cleaninstall von *Windows 10* mit Upgrade-Lizenz Neuinstallation mit Upgradelizenz von Windows 10: Anleitung sowie Pro und Contras

....

Juli 2015
*AMDs Fury-*Grafikkarten Kaufberatung AMDs R9 Fury und R9 Fury X: wütender Angriff auf Nvidia?

Juni 2015
*AMDs R9 380, R9 390 und R9 390X* AMD Radeon R9 390X, R9 390 und R9 380: spartanisches Upgrade oder großer Wurf?
Nvidias *GTX 980 Ti* Test: Top-Bolide Nvidia GTX 980 Ti zum High-End-Preis

.....

Februar 2015
Schnelles *Internet *für Gamer: *Router*, Zugangsmöglichkeiten und mehr Schnelles Internet für Gamer: Zugangsarten, Tipps zu Routern und Setups
*Nvidia GTX 960* Nvidia GTX 960 - Echte Gamingpower für 200 Euro? Plus Marktübersicht mit 16 GTX 960-Modellen

Januar 2015
*Asus AMD R9 290* im Test  AMD R9 290 - Power zum Schnäppchenpreis? Aufrüsten unter 300 Euro im Praxis-Test


----------



## AntonioFunes (26. Januar 2015)

Update mit neuem Special vom 25.1 Geforce GTX 960: Nvidias neue Karte und Ausblick auf 2015


----------



## AntonioFunes (10. Februar 2015)

Update 10.2. :

Router, Internet & co Schnelles Internet für Gamer: Zugangsarten, Tipps zu Routern und Setups
Nvidia GTX 960 Nvidia GTX 960 - Echte Gamingpower für 200 Euro? Plus Marktübersicht mit 16 GTX 960-Modellen


----------



## AntonioFunes (2. März 2015)

Update 2.3.15:

15.2. Aktuelle *PC-Zusammenstellungen *Spiele-PCs ab 500 Euro - große Kaufberatung mit Beispiel-Konfigurationen 
22.2.  *PC-Lautsprecher* Boxenluder für zu Hause - Kaufberatung und Marktübersicht zu Lautsprechern für den PC

1.3. *CPU-Kaufberatung* CPUs von AMD und Intel: Kaufberatung inklusive passenden Mainboards


----------



## AntonioFunes (22. März 2015)

Update 22.3.1

8.3.15 *PC-Kühlung* mit Schwerpunkt *CPU-Kühlern* Für einen coolen PC: Tipps zur PC-Kühlung und CPU-Kühlern mit Marktübersicht
15.3.15 *Mainboards *für AMD und Intel Mainboards: Kaufttipps und Marktübersicht mit 40 Modellen
22.3.15 *Headsets *Headsets für Gamer: Kauf- und Techniktipps plus Marktübersicht


----------



## AntonioFunes (28. März 2015)

28.3.15 *Monitor*-Wissenstipps und Marktübersicht Monitore: TN, IPS, MVA, PLS- und PVA und mehr - Tipps + Marktübersicht


----------



## AntonioFunes (13. April 2015)

5.4.2015 *Grafikkarten*-Kauftipps und Marktübersicht Grafikpower für Witcher und Co - Tipps und Kaufberatung zu Grafikkarten

12.4.2015 *Gehäuse*: Tipps zur Auswahl und Marktübersicht mit über 80 Gehäusen (ATX. µATX und Mini-ITX) Kaufberatung & Marktübersicht mit über 80 ATX-, mATX- und Mini-ITX-Gehäusen


----------



## AntonioFunes (11. Dezember 2015)

Sorry, ich habe hier eine Weile lang nichts aktualisiert - nun sind mehrere neue Artikel ergänzt und ältere entfernt worden, alles ist auf aktuellstem Stand.


----------



## AntonioFunes (28. Dezember 2015)

Dezember komplettiert - am ersten Januar-Wochenende gibt's nen Jahresrückblick mit einer kleinen satirischen Vorschau auf 2016 - guten Rutsch schonmal


----------



## AntonioFunes (20. Dezember 2016)

Updated 20.12.2016. Likes bitte nicht auf das Übersichtspostings, das geht sonst verloren, wenn ich es erneut update


----------

